# Headlights not coming on



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

This is posted in case anyone has similar symptoms and is stuck.

Headlights won't come on but all other lights work. The bright light indicator on the instrument panel is on and won't go off. 

I was in the process of removing the power plug to the headlight, gave the plug a little wiggle...instantly works. I changed the plugs to the headlights. No issues so far.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> This is posted in case anyone has similar symptoms and is stuck.
> 
> Headlights won't come on but all other lights work. The bright light indicator on the instrument panel is on and won't go off.
> 
> I was in the process of removing the power plug to the headlight, gave the plug a little wiggle...instantly works. I changed the plugs to the headlights. No issues so far.


What year make and model van?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeh, what make and model please!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I had a similar problem with my brake lights. I also replaced the bulb socket/connectors and the problem went away. 





Paul


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> What year make and model van?


Chevy workhorse 2001


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Chevrolets in those years are also notorius for the headlight switch and the brake switch going bad and causing similar symptoms


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Putting in aftermarket brighter higher wattage bulbs cause this issue too.


----------

